# Penis plug on paralyzed rat



## Loseven11 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey there I have posted a thread about the sudden "paralyzation" of my rat Merry. But it might have been a stroke it seems now that it's just his back left leg that can't move and his mind has gone a bit. 
Anyway
Around twice a day I have to pinch out with a wet cloth the exrection that gets clogged in his penis since he cannot sit on his hind legs anymore. But the last few times have been so big I can see the skin starting to become very irritated. Should I wait longer when that happens and maybe it will be loose on its own? He hasn't been peeing much so I'm scared that blockage is why.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

A penis plug is solid, and you should roll back the skin to get to it. Google "rat balls penis plugs" for a humorous how-to. Some disabled rats are still able to clean themselves but if you are finding solid plugs removing them once a day should be OK.


----------



## Loseven11 (Mar 7, 2016)

lilspaz68 said:


> A penis plug is solid, and you should roll back the skin to get to it. Google "rat balls penis plugs" for a humorous how-to. Some disabled rats are still able to clean themselves but if you are finding solid plugs removing them once a day should be OK.


Thank you! Yes I have been rolling back the skin but the one this morning was so big and solid the skin around the entrance was so red almost like it was tearing  felt so bad I could tell it was super uncomfortable. And yes there is no was he can reach down there by himself at the moment. I am being hopeful though as it seems he is recovering. It's just the back left leg now that he cannot move. Whereas Friday at the vet it was his whole body.


----------



## Loseven11 (Mar 7, 2016)

Loseven11 said:


> lilspaz68 said:
> 
> 
> > A penis plug is solid, and you should roll back the skin to get to it. Google "rat balls penis plugs" for a humorous how-to. Some disabled rats are still able to clean themselves but if you are finding solid plugs removing them once a day should be OK.
> ...


It's not the inside penis part that red btw that is always red but the outer skin. Anyway there isn't anything I can do about that of course. But I loved the how to! Hilarious  looks like something deadpool would write haha.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Is the plug sticking when you try to remove it? If so, try a gentle soak and see if that softens it up. Just pop him in the sink with an 1/2 inch of warm water...wear long sleeves just in case he gets upset and starts clawing


----------



## eaturbyfill (Aug 23, 2012)

You could try gently rubbing some olive or vegetable oil on the area when you need to clean him. It helps keep things lubricated which may lower the inflammation a little.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

eaturbyfill said:


> You could try gently rubbing some olive or vegetable oil on the area when you need to clean him. It helps keep things lubricated which may lower the inflammation a little.


that actually might not be such a good idea as it could introduce bacteria being a veggie oil. KY Jelly would be better and safer for lubrication.


----------



## Loseven11 (Mar 7, 2016)

lilspaz68 said:


> Is the plug sticking when you try to remove it? If so, try a gentle soak and see if that softens it up. Just pop him in the sink with an 1/2 inch of warm water...wear long sleeves just in case he gets upset and starts clawing


Thank you this sounds like a good idea! Yes when I would give him baths he would run up my arm in two seconds and squeak. Yesterday I gave him one and he didn't move a muscle or make a sound  but About five minutes ago I was able to wheel barrel him across the whole room! So hopeful!


----------



## Pop Alexandra (Aug 14, 2017)

lilspaz68 said:


> that actually might not be such a good idea as it could introduce bacteria being a veggie oil. KY Jelly would be better and safer for lubrication.


I agree. Jelly should be way safer, as far as I'm concerned.
*___*
Alexandra from Hatar


----------

